# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Loy Krathong

## SAMI

Wann genau wird in diesem Jahr Loy Krathong gefeiert?

----------


## Mr Mo

im November bei Vollmond, net?

----------


## schiene

reguläre wäre es am 28.11.2012 aber da es sich aber nach dem Mond richtet wird 2012 am 24. und 25.11 gefeiert.

----------


## pit

> reguläre wäre es am 28.11.2012 aber da es sich aber nach dem Mond richtet wird 2012 am 24. und 25.11 gefeiert.


Im November ist Vollmond am 28ten!

 ::

----------

